# Nor'easter watch thread



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

The snow/rain mix started around 8:00 a.m. here, now its big fluffy flakes:







The inaugural lighting of the Englander at 9:00 a.m.:






Yep, we're prepared:


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like you have it under control.  It's still quiet here, Precip should begin within the hour.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 29, 2011)

It just started snowing here in NEPA....
 Badfish...I see you stocked up on beer... ;-)Did you get toilet paper too? Betcha ya got diapers... :lol:


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> It just started snowing here in NEPA....
> Badfish...I see you stocked up on beer... ;-)Did you get toilet paper too? Betcha ya got diapers... :lol:



We do a pretty good job of keeping the pantry stocked with the essentials-I'm just limited by fridge space so I'm sure to stock up on fermented goods just before a potential storm   We're swimming in diapers at the moment.  She just turned a month old yesterday (cue blatant excuse for posting a pic):






and our garbage output has literally DOUBLED!  We pay per can so that is becoming an issue-we may start looking at cloth.  BTW the vehicles are covered now-we started getting snow way earlier than predicted.  The major snow was forecast for 4 p.m. so we'll see...


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 29, 2011)

BadFish congrats! My son is due in Jan. What's you snow forecast? 8-12 here (Ulster Cty NY)


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 29, 2011)

It sure does look pretty.... 
Badfish, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Dix (Oct 29, 2011)

Cute little pumpkin, BF 

Nice pics, M ... nothing but rain here. Waiting for later when the wind kicks in  >:-( I'm out at the museum, and even the cows are inside.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks all-can't resist showing her off!  Especially on a day when there's nothing to do but cuddle up with her and watch out the window.  



			
				MasterMech said:
			
		

> BadFish congrats! My son is due in Jan. What's you snow forecast? 8-12 here (Ulster Cty NY)



Congrats to you as well!  She is our first and we're tired but having a lot of fun.  NW Hunterdon County, NJ is solidly in the 6-10" range.  As I type this it's blowing at a 45 degree angle and the trees are beginning to sway.   The satellite dish is apparently covered as per the black screen on the TV-the pavement has a good coating too.  Thermometer reads 34 degrees, but according to the weather these winds are going to be bringing a 10-15 degree temperature drop with them.  Inside is a toasty 74


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 29, 2011)

1.5"-2" here already on non-paved areas. 85 in the stove room, whew, 75 in the house!  No wind yet but it's inevitable.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 29, 2011)

Just rain so far.

Tired of running an extension cord, a couple months ago I picked up a real transfer switch for our generator but never got around to installing it. Decided what the heck and put it in this morning. I'm sure that means we will never loose power again


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure how much longer I'll be posting.  The lights have been flickering like a candle.  I just took the dog out and every time the wind blows I hear "snap crackle pop."  A sickly maple in the backyard has already dropped some medium sized branches.  The rest of the trees are sagging heavily.  This could get reeeeeeeeeal ugly.


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Badfish, hope you keep power. How well does the Englander installation convect without power? Did you test for this?


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Badfish, hope you keep power. How well does the Englander installation convect without power? Did you test for this?



I have a generator thank goodness, and 12 gallons of gas on hand which should be enough to get us through.  My neighbor has gas too-he has no generator so if the street loses power he'll bring his can over along with his family and some beer and we'll make the best of it


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2011)

Pretty normal here. Heck we have had snow accumulation in October in Virginia three times since 1894. Happens like clockwork every forty years.


----------



## begreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to be prepared, especially with children home. I would still want the Englander to perform modestly well and safely without power. That's why I was wondering if you had ever tested this.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 29, 2011)

Just call me Gamma the weather gurl.... :smirk: 
it is getting prettier...


----------



## jharkin (Oct 29, 2011)

BTW Congrats to Badfish and MasterMech!!    I have 10 month old twins myself and know the feeling..  Just wait till they start crawling, its enough to make a grown man cry


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's what we're expecting...It started here about 1/2 hour ago...


----------



## jharkin (Oct 29, 2011)

Just changed over to snow here. Enjoying one of the last Octoberfests from the back of the frdige....

Stove is lazily cruising at 400, 74F in here.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm back for now-generator is running the furnace, modem, fridge, and sump pumps.  Going to be a long night-I had to go out and get something for the baby-trees down EVERYWHERE.  36K without power in my county alone.  Last I heard statewide was 100K-and we haven't gotten the wind yet...


----------



## Kiver (Oct 29, 2011)

Ran out to get gas for the generator and broke the windshield wipers on the jeep.  Six or so inches in, wet heavy stuff.   Power has been in and out, and I figure it will be out soon as every town surrounding us is out and this thing has just started.  Trees down everywhere...getting ugly


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2011)

It just finished passing through here. The wind is coming but it turned out to just be an average day. For the second week in January.  >:-(  Cold and rain with some snow all day and headed into the twenties tonight.


----------



## remkel (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, couple hours in and looks like 4" so far- power on, kids about to watch a movie, new record in the REMKEL household- 76 degrees on the thermo at 31 degrees outside. Generator fueled, wood in the house, and a whole lot of silliness from the youngins....


----------



## Dix (Oct 29, 2011)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's what we're expecting...It started here about 1/2 hour ago...




Took care of that problem on the way home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mix of slush & rain at the moment. 34F here in Icey Hollow.


Glad I brought in the jalapeno plants last night, they are loaded, didn't want to loose them


----------



## jharkin (Oct 29, 2011)

Its really coming down hard now. Still above freezing thogh.

babies are asleep, just finished a great pot roast dinner courtesy of mrs. J, switched from octoberfest to a nice after dinner glass of wine now with two fires going (the encore and the ooooold fireplace here in the parlor). 


Life is good.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, in Westminster, Ma we have 14" as of 8:09 pm....just got is from doing the driveway....its going to be 20"plus here when it s over


----------



## Dix (Oct 30, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Well, in Westminster, Ma we have 14" as of 8:09 pm....just got is from doing the driveway....its going to be 20"plus here when it s over



Seriously???? OMG !!


----------



## woodmeister (Oct 30, 2011)

over 500k out of power in ct so far i'm not one of em, i'm sure that won't last.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm back for now-let the genny rest for a few hours and cooked some burgers on the grill-in a driving snow by lantern light   I guess the cord run was too long for the Englander blower-it was running slow and making funny noises so I was afraid the voltage drop might damage it.  I just disconnected the duct and now have it dumping hot air directly into the basement.  It's a lot more effective than you might think-it's still 74 up here on the first floor.  The fridge and freezer seem to be running fine.  I put the beers in the snow out on the back deck so as to minimize the amount of times the fridge door opens :lol:  I am definitely going to do a transfer switch setup soon-this cycling stuff on extension cords is for the birds!  Hope the rest of the Northeast hearth.com contingent is doing ok.  We have some limbs down but nothing major.  Gamma, are you around?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 30, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, serious...took three measurements from my back yard and took the average . (Lol I am a nerd)
Still coming down good, so I wouldnt be surprised if some portions of the berkshires get 24"

Power is still on........for now


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Oct 30, 2011)

I have just got to find a way to send about 2 weeks of -30 down east, with a good stiff breeze too. :lol:  Then you can have a good "gee I hate winter" thread & I can sit back & think yep, now they get it.  

BTW what is up with all this "power out here" stuff? We get winter here every year but never any of this power out stuff, unless of course some fool parks their vehicle on a power pole. 

Just curious why so many of you (on the East coast) seem to be without power every time there is a storm?

Please don't tell me it's because you hang your power lines in the tree branches like they do in the Dominican Rep, cause I probably won't believe you. ;-)


----------



## iskiatomic (Oct 30, 2011)

Just left Doug in CT's  house. Not pretty out there. Lots of clean to be had. Came home to a mess as well. Sleeping in the basement tonite. Pics to follow.

KC


----------



## remkel (Oct 30, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just north of you here in Rindge same story- 12" at 8:00- just finished snow blowing the driveway, kids went for a run in the snow, and now all are sleeping (except me of course).

One heck of a night!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 30, 2011)

Remkel said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still coming down here Remkel...Mt Monadnock is going to have some early snow at the summit.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Well, in Westminster, Ma we have 14" as of 8:09 pm....just got is from doing the driveway....its going to be 20"plus here when it s over



Wow, and that is before Halloween?! Batten down the hatches mateys. Looks like a nasty winter's developing. 

* and now you know why I don't hope for stove burning weather to hurry up.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 30, 2011)

We lost power for 9 hours over here. Lots of really heavy, wet snow sticking to everything. Thank god for the stoves, otherwise I would have been cold eating all the ice cream before it melted...


----------



## mayhem (Oct 30, 2011)

Took this a few minutes ago.

Lived in Western MA all my life. Never seen a single storm with this much snowfall.  Still coming too.

Its a bit mounded up, so subtract 2 inches to be fair.  This is on my deck, currently no railings so its just open flat space.  Zero wind.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 30, 2011)

Approaching 12 hours with no power-some reports say it could be tomorrow, some say Monday.  I can't complain so far as we're warm and actually have a generator, but this could get old real quick.  Supposed to go to my in-laws for dinner tomorrow-my FIL called to say a huge apple tree had fallen in the yard and took out a fence.  Needless to say I'll be burning that in 2013


----------



## bogydave (Oct 30, 2011)

the tree or the fence? (or both) 
Like I said, wood burners are nuts. Tough bunch, but nuts.
In the face of a record storm, we can't pass up  a good wood source. 
And our families & homes are warm. Power or not.
Gotta love'm


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

We got 9 inches here and no power outtage...
The 30 works a lot better in these cold temps.....I knew it would.
I enjoyed watching the fire yesterday and the snow.
They are predicting high temps in the mid 50's this week though... >:-( 
I was hoping for cooler temps to keep the 30 going 24/7.
Hope all are safe in this weather...


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 30, 2011)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> I have just got to find a way to send about 2 weeks of -30 down east, with a good stiff breeze too. :lol:  Then you can have a good "gee I hate winter" thread & I can sit back & think yep, now they get it.
> 
> BTW what is up with all this "power out here" stuff? We get winter here every year but never any of this power out stuff, unless of course some fool parks their vehicle on a power pole.
> 
> ...


 well most of our trees still have leaves on them so all the snow is really hanging onto the trees sounded like a scary movie all night with the cracking of trees all night


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 30, 2011)

About a half an inch of snow on the truck and some of the grassy places, here, melting almost as fast as it falls


----------



## jharkin (Oct 30, 2011)

The news is going through snow totals and Peru was right there at the top of the list.  i never saw where on the map it was before.

Over here we got less than I was expecting... maybe 3 inches. Looks like a bunch of branches down in back but the driveway barely has any cover.  Power blipped once for just a minute. Next town over is half dark however.

Snow plows were going all night though. Woke up one of the babies at 4am.


----------



## btuser (Oct 30, 2011)

The sun has been up for a while now and its not looking good for the front yard oaks.  I heard some major cracks last night.  Most of the maple had dropped their leaves but the oaks still had too many.  So much for pretty trees.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

The aftermath...Think we are gonna need sunglasses today when the sun comes up... :shut:
We were lucky that we did not get that much, the roads and sidewalks are just wet...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 30, 2011)

Crazy stuff
Gamma I notice the 30 has a new  name


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 30, 2011)

23" here in Westminster, MA
Holy chit


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> Gamma a notice the 30 has a new  name



Yep the new name is Chief...
sweet, but strong and bold...like someone I "know"...  
George digs the name too...
The name Beulah sucked...


----------



## remkel (Oct 30, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOn't think so- I think the winter will start off with a bang, and end with a whimper- just my thoughts...


----------



## remkel (Oct 30, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Remkel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was actually looking at the summit yesterday- already had snow cover before this storm hit.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 30, 2011)

Londonderry, NH- mebbe a foot.  Major tree limb breakage, and power is out.

I had an uncle with a saying about this: "Snomomin in a bickdoo.  Porkslappy vermouth".  He had serious dementia.


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

2.7 million without power in the NE. More than Irene. CL&P says this is the most outages ever. It will take weeks to clean up this mess. I hope the weather turns mild for these folks. There is going to be a lot of cleanup needed and some extended outages for some. This is why I have a good stove, wood and a generator.


----------



## btuser (Oct 30, 2011)

Latest  estimate is a week without power. Not good.  Time to fill up the gas tanks.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 30, 2011)

No snow , 40 and sunny here in "The Belt" !


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 30, 2011)

My property is a mess and my trees look like hell.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just hit the 24 hour mark.  Posting via blackberry now-phone lines went down during the night (we have dsl).  Thank god its in the 50s but it will get cold again tonight.  The neighborhood is a symphony of chainsaws and generators.  I'm too tired to even look for scrounging opportunities.  The gas stations seem to have power so that's a plus.  Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## Wallyworld (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess I lucked out, Penobscot bay while cold is warm enough to change it to rain. Maybe have 2 or 3 inches, power went out last night, really only after a few hours of snow, I thought we'd be screwed for sure when I got up but power was back on after a couple of hours. Wish the rest of you well in getting cleaned up. Supposed to be 50s here all week


----------



## begreen (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope all the white stuff melts soon for you all.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 30, 2011)

Our power went out AFTER the storm at around 1pm today.  Still out and I just now powered up the generator to cycle the fridge and water heater and recharge things.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 31, 2011)

Still out here in jersey-we ventured out a while ago for dinner and an extension cord.  I literally got the last 12 ga cord lowes had.  It allowed me to move the genny further away from the house which is preserving sanity around here.  Panera was out of bread ironically and half the county was there-all for the same reason of course.  There's always tomorrow...


----------



## pen (Oct 31, 2011)

Keep this recipe on hand for the next time it looks like you'll be stuck at the house.  If you have a cast iron dutch oven it would work in the stove if just coals are in there and you move them around a bit so they are around the dutch oven and it can sit on the floor of the stove.  

http://www.food.com/recipe/original-no-knead-bread-352798

It takes time, but it is literally as simple a bread as there is almost no labor, just waiting, and is premium quality.  I can't buy better around here.  Only cost you a couple of cups of flour and a bit of yeast if you screw it up.  If you are snowed in, what the hell.  Done in the oven, it's about as fool proof a bread as you can make so long as you give it the time it needs to rise.  

pen


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in a quandary.  If I go to work and shut off my generator then my fish will likely die.  I could call in, but may be without power all week.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 31, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I'm in a quandary.  If I go to work and shut off my generator then my fish will likely die.  I could call in, but may be without power all week.



AP...I think your fish would make it till you get home from work...
When we moved 8 years ago my husband's fish lived in a bucket for a day or two...they did fine...
We still have one alive today...it's about 12 years old..
That sucks about the power...


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 31, 2011)

I hear you adios-if I go to work for more than six hours or so I'm going to come home to a soggy wet basement which I just finished this summer.  We have it all insured against sump failure/power outage, but I can't bear the thought of tearing all of the carpet and sheetrock out and doing it over.  We also have a lot of food in the chest freezer.  Not to mention my wife needs the genny for pumping milk for our infant daughter.  

In short, this is really starting to suck.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 31, 2011)

Lost power about 4 pm on Saturday and word from the wife is we just got it back at about 4am today.  Snowfall locally was only 6-8 inches but up near my dad's place (Dutchess Cty) he got almost 18"!  I don't think I can remember being in a plow truck before Halloween, lol.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Some fish do better than others with temp swings and lower oxygen.  I thought about a deep cycle battery and an inverter- run a line to it in the driveway.

edit: Badfish- as long as the wife can monitor for an issue and knows what switch to throw to shut it off, maybe you can make do?  I dunno- hoping for the best for you.  You definitely have a lot to think about there.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 31, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Some fish do better than others with temp swings and lower oxygen.  I thought about a deep cycle battery and an inverter- run a line to it in the driveway.
> 
> edit: Badfish- as long as the wife can monitor for an issue and knows what switch to throw to shut it off, maybe you can make do?  I dunno- hoping for the best for you.  You definitely have a lot to think about there.



AP, 

I had my tank running on a lawn tractor battery and small inverter for the times I had the gen. shutdown.  I think the deep cycle will give you lots more time but just running my air pumps and canister filter I got 12+ hours out of it.  I also have a battery backup air pump that automatically keeps the air going if it loses power and re-charges while I'm on generator/inverter power. 

With my house/stove it's not hard to keep the house in the high 70's so running the tank heater wasn't necessary.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 31, 2011)

Lousy situation there guys.  I have one suggestion, but I don't know how portable generators are set up, and I don't want to jeopardize anyones safety.  I am just thinking if there was a way the fuel line can be disconnected from the tank, can a longer fuel line be run to a bigger tank?  Maybe a local power equipment store has fittings that would let you jury rig something up?  Again, it seems like a slightly larger fuel capacity is what you need here.  My snowblower had a bad fuel line that I replaced and it was all hoses and small clamps.  Again, don't jeopardize safety here, this is just a thought.

We  just got our power back up last night and it gets old quick.  The weather is supposed to be decent this week, I hope crews can get everything back online soon.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon- my gennie will run like 12-16 hrs on a full tank, and my cord for it is better than 12 feet I think, but I get paranoid leaving anything like that going.  I may call in today and try to dig out my tractor and use the battery and inverter.


----------



## fishingpol (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok gotcha.  I can understand leaving it unattended.


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just don't think shell be able to swing taking care of the baby, cycling the loads, and operating the furnace-i just don't want to put it on her either.  My fathrr is retired and lives south of us so he was unaffected.  Maybe ill get him to come up.  So many lessons learned from this storm.  I'm not wasting any time installing a power inlet/transfre switch.  That will allow me to run all essentials at once without pulling a keystone kops routine with extension cords.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2011)

Hope things start looking up for you guys. We are back online now but if the power stayed off I would have been in the same boat. My wife doesnt like to touch the stove or the generator (especially while watching the twins) so I'd have to stay home from work and manage it as long as the power stayed off.

We ended up being out for around 9 hours. Just long enough for me to need to chill the fridge and run the HWH so I got to try out the new transfer switch.  This time the basement didn't flood so I could leave the gen mostly off.


----------



## jharkin (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh hey - one other trick I did that you guys stranded who can work from home might find useful (next time  ).

I got a used 700w APC Smart-UPS off eBay cheap and have our home networking (fios terminal, router, wifi hotspot) hooked up to that. The entire stack draws about 50watt so the UPS can keep it running for 2-3 hours.  Between that and laptop battery and cell phone I can stay online connected to work only needing to run the gen every few hours to recharge.

 I think that setup cost me under $75.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 31, 2011)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> BTW what is up with all this "power out here" stuff? We get winter here every year but never any of this power out stuff, unless of course some fool parks their vehicle on a power pole.
> 
> Just curious why so many of you (on the East coast) seem to be without power every time there is a storm?
> 
> Please don't tell me it's because you hang your power lines in the tree branches like they do in the Dominican Rep, cause I probably won't believe you. ;-)



We don't hang the wires in the trees, we hang 'em under trees.





This tree took out our power at 2 pm Saturday. We are told it will be back my Wednesday, 11 pm. I have a cord from my neighbor's genny. One 20 amp line for the house. Plenty of juggling between one the two refrigerators or the furnace for hot water. Good to have the woodstove. Gas range doesn't hurt either.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 31, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Took this a few minutes ago.
> 
> Lived in Western MA all my life. Never seen a single storm with this much snowfall.  Still coming too.
> 
> Its a bit mounded up, so subtract 2 inches to be fair.  This is on my deck, currently no railings so its just open flat space.  Zero wind.



mayhem, they just said on the radio Peru Ma received the most snow coming in at 32 inches.  hh: 

zap


----------



## mayhem (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep.  I couldn't beleive how fast it piled up...just amazing.  

Here's what happened when I tried to go deal with it.

Its was all a muddy mess underneath, ground is nowhere near frozen and the bottom inch or so of this stuff was slush so it was very greasy too.  Right when I rounded that corner on the driveway the front tires lost their bite and I sild off the side...couple attempts at freing the truck just spun the tires and dug ruts in the mud and moved it down the hill a bit further.

My neighbor's ex came by in his 1 ton Chevy Duramax and v plow and we were going to chain on the the front and pull it up wiht his truck. except right when he got past my truck his back wheels slipped a bi and his wheel caught my plow and ripped the valve stem off.  So we had to shovel another 30 feet of driveway and in order to get him unhooked I had to actually back my truck down the hill a bit further.  He eventually got out and a few hours later a friend of mine came by with an old fashioned come-along/chain fall and we dragged the back end sideways up the hill and when we got it up far enough we were able to pull it out with his wife's Durango.

Got a good dent in the side of my truck where it came to a rest up against that skinny tree, but I think it might pop out...no paint damage.

Caught me off guard like everyone else.  haven't even put my coat of paint on the plow...as you can see.


----------



## btuser (Oct 31, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Ok gotcha.  I can understand leaving it unattended.



Or come back to find it missing.  People will get desperate when the store runs out.  My friend's generator quit and he figured it was out of gas, but went out to find it 1/2 way down the driveway in someone else's truck.  

I figure if the choice was jail or coming home to a cold house full of women with no hot water, at least the lights are on in prison till 10pm.  The showers only slightly more dangerous.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 31, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> fishingpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :ahhh: Anchor the gen-set! :gulp:


----------



## btuser (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd chew through a chain to shut my woman up.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 31, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Oct 31, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> I'd chew through a chain to shut my woman up.



Guess thats why I have what I have. Nothing short of the house blowing up where good to go. 14,15,16 year old girls round it out. One Dog 2 cats and 17 chickens all female. When they are all one the same side, Jail sounds pretty good.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Guess thats why I have what I have. Nothing short of the house blowing up where good to go. 14,15,16 year old girls round it out. One Dog 2 cats and 17 chickens all female. When they are all one the same side, Jail sounds pretty good.



My nomination for post of the year.  :lol:


----------



## Dix (Nov 1, 2011)

LMAO !! Mine, too !


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 1, 2011)

The internet is back!  Posting from the blackberry was getting a little tedious-I was feeding the furnace and noticed that the modem was once again blinking.  I can't say enough about how helpful this site has been over the years.  It really hit home when I was at Lowes the other night watching people carting out $5 bundles of wood and Duraflame logs.  I talked to a neighbor who knows a lot of the volunteer firefighters-they said that chimney fires have been rampant from people trying to burn god-knows-what in fireplaces and woodstoves with flues that have never been cleaned.  The knowledge I've gained here is truly invaluable.  I heard a rumor that power might be back tonight but so far it's yet to come true.  I was outside getting ready to fire up the generator before and got a really eerie feeling.  Between the smell of smoke in the air, the hum of generators, the fact that the neighborhood is almost completely pitch black, and the fact that the cops are driving around on their loudspeakers telling folks where the shelter is and where to get ice and water, its very surreal.  Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 1, 2011)

bought a deep-cycle marine battery and a charger- I'll run a cord and inverter tomorrow


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> bought a deep-cycle marine battery and a charger- I'll run a cord and inverter tomorrow



A bag of corn meal and a can of Crisco would have been cheaper.

Just sayin...


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Nov 1, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Frozen Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that's pretty much the picture I had in my mind of why so many outages? Different up here. Any tree whether on public or private land that could threaten a powerline if it were to fall is removed, no questions, explanations or complaints, they show up, tell you those trees are going & bang there gone. They just finished work on our property two weeks ago. Works for us, however I can see why you might want to keep it the way it is down there.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 1, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay...you poor bahstard..... :lol:  :lol:  :coolsmile:


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay, The chickens can be dealt with to help level the playing field.  Gravy and potatoes with that anyone?


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2011)

Frozen Canuck said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The power company just came through and cleared around the lines last summer. Maybe they'll clear a little further next time.


----------



## btuser (Nov 1, 2011)

With all the storms we've had in the past 3 years I can't believe I'm still out of power.  Pretty crazy.  First came ice and down came the pines.  Then came wind that toppled anything without a tap root, and now the oaks and their leaves.  


Still out of power, and just about to run out of fresh undies. Come to think of it, I do most of my clothes shopping when the power is off.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 1, 2011)

I hear you on the laundry thing!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/57187/pattern-change-for-the-east.asp

Cold air moving in on Thursday.


Zap


----------



## smokinj (Nov 1, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is days when I walk in with the OMG, quick grab a saw and headphone and dont make eye contact.


----------



## granpajohn (Nov 1, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Here's what happened when I tried to go deal with it.
> 
> Its was all a muddy mess underneath, ground is nowhere near frozen and the bottom inch or so of this stuff was slush so it was very greasy too.  Right when I rounded that corner on the driveway the front tires lost their bite and I sild off the side...couple attempts at freing the truck just spun the tires and dug ruts in the mud and moved it down the hill a bit further.



Do you run chains?
(Never needed them?)
Think it would've helped?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eye contact is very very important....avoid it at all costs brother..... :cheese:  :lol:
Just sayin....(my husband wants to know where I got that....the "just saying" thang...)I wonder where? :lol:


----------



## agartner (Nov 2, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh bb, that there is just wicked evil.  

Power back after 66 hours out.  New record, as the nh ice storm only put me down for 60.  Gen set kept the fridge and freezer cold and the woodstove kept the people warm.  Only a few good sized branches dropped and a birch fell over.  All in all, we came out in pretty good shape.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks like they may finally be cutting up the tree across my road/power lines at 22:30.


----------



## mayhem (Nov 2, 2011)

granpajohn said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never driven a vehicle with chains and the only time I've ever seen them apart from my snowblower is on the 2wd mail trucks.  The pickup is m daily driver and chains aren't really a good option for me.  

Doubt they would have helped in any case.  The tires are excellent and nearly new, very deep tread and lots of siping...this was just a really slippery storm.  Bottom inch or so was greasy slush, even lifetime professional plowers like my brother in law got their come uppance this past weekend.  City plow trucks were stuck or slid off the roads around here too.

The only thing that would have realistically helped would have been if I had been further in from the edge of the driveway.  when I was just about through the corner my tires lost their grip and the truck just went off faster than you csn say boo! Can't go slower or you won't move any snow.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 2, 2011)

POWER IS BACK  We had an awful day in Philadelphia yesterday but came home to the nice surprise of the lights being on.  As some of you know my daughter has a lung condition and we met with a surgeon at Children's Hospital yesterday for a consult-she will need the right lower lobe of her lung completely removed and possible a portion of the left lower lobe as well.  We had to leave the house at 5:00 to be in Philly by 7:00 for some tests so my dad had to come up to the house to run the generator while we were gone.  It was going to be a tough day on its own, but having to be there so early, have our little girl poked and prodded, and then have to talk about opening her up and taking a piece out of her lung on little sleep and no hot shower since Saturday was terrible.  People in Philly were shocked by what was going on just two hours to the north-they had assumed that it was just a simple snowstorm that had created some mayhem for a day and then melted.  We are definitely the lucky ones though-half of our town is still out.  My wife tried to go to her mother's house today just so grandma could spend a little time with the baby and literally couldn't get there.  She tried three different routes (my in-laws live in Sussex County, NJ, about an hour north)-all were blocked by downed trees or crews working to clear trees/wires.  Hopefully this will be all resolved by the end of the week.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 2, 2011)

Badfish, So sorry to hear about your daughter.  That had to be a tough day for her, and you.  I wish that I could offer you words that would make a difference, but I know they don't exist.   So I will pray for your daughter and you.   Keep us posted so we can do our part on this end.  God Bless you and your family, Steve


----------



## jimbom (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your child.  I pray for strength for you and your family during this time.  And for complete healing of your daughter.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 2, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Badfish, So sorry to hear about your daughter.  That had to be a tough day for her, and you.  I wish that I could offer you words that would make a difference, but I know they don't exist.   So I will pray for your daughter and you.   Keep us posted so we can do our part on this end.  God Bless you and your family, Steve





			
				JimboM said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your child.  I pray for strength for you and your family during this time.  And for complete healing of your daughter.



Thanks.  Thoughts and prayers from the hearth.com family are gladly accepted.  It was tougher on us than it was on her-she is only five weeks old.  She need an IV so that they could inject some dye into her system for a CT scan-the IV was the hardest thing I've ever had to watch-she was a brave little trooper though and didn't even flinch.  The nurses say that studies have shown that sucking on a pacifier (in newborns at least) is a powerful analgesic.  I thank God everyday that the only memory she will ever have of this ordeal is a scar on her chest.  A hospital can be a scary place for a child, but I have to say that the folks at CHOP are the best though and it's a wonderful place.  A full recovery is expected-young lungs heal very well and she will grow up to have the lung function of a normal child, but the surgery of course carries risk (as does any surgery-especially when the heart and lungs are involved) which is terrifying to my wife and I, but leaving the lesion in her lung is not an option.  Anyway, I've sort of hijacked my own thread :lol: but I appreciate your words and just felt like venting after such an ordeal.  Now that the lights are back on we can focus on the really important stuff.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess that puts the inconvenience of snow and power failure into perspective. Best wishes.

There was a crew from Long Island at my street for a little while. We were hopefu for power restoration and then they left.  :sick:


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 2, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I guess that puts the inconvenience of snow and power failure into perspective. Best wishes.
> 
> There was a crew from Long Island at my street for a little while. We were hopefu for power restoration and then they left.  :sick:



Keep the faith Flatbed.  A lot of this is guess work-they have to energize an area first to find out where the faults are further down the line.  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 2, 2011)

CHOP is supposed to be the best Badfish....my cousin had a baby around the time you guys did and had to take the baby there because of some problems.
You and your family are in my thoughts....best wishes, hope everything goes well...I am sure it will...


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 2, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> POWER IS BACK  We had an awful day in Philadelphia yesterday but came home to the nice surprise of the lights being on.  As some of you know my daughter has a lung condition and we met with a surgeon at Children's Hospital yesterday for a consult-she will need the right lower lobe of her lung completely removed and possible a portion of the left lower lobe as well.  We had to leave the house at 5:00 to be in Philly by 7:00 for some tests so my dad had to come up to the house to run the generator while we were gone.  It was going to be a tough day on its own, but having to be there so early, have our little girl poked and prodded, and then have to talk about opening her up and taking a piece out of her lung on little sleep and no hot shower since Saturday was terrible.  People in Philly were shocked by what was going on just two hours to the north-they had assumed that it was just a simple snowstorm that had created some mayhem for a day and then melted.  We are definitely the lucky ones though-half of our town is still out.  My wife tried to go to her mother's house today just so grandma could spend a little time with the baby and literally couldn't get there.  She tried three different routes (my in-laws live in Sussex County, NJ, about an hour north)-all were blocked by downed trees or crews working to clear trees/wires.  Hopefully this will be all resolved by the end of the week.




Badfish740, I don't see the inside of the church much but will say a prayer and have the wife light a candle at church for your daughter.


Mike


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Nov 2, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hang in there badfish....folsk at Childrens can work miracles. My son was born with a hole in his diaphram...heart in the wrong place, intestines in his chest area, etc... Wife and I lived at the nicu for 3 weeks while he was there.....poked and prodded like you couldn't imagine.....didn't get to hold him until about he was 2 weeks old....was a rough time but you just gotta keep the faith....btw...he is a healthy 4 year old now....sometimes we call him "nemo" as his left lung is about 50% normal size...but he is a little trooper.....after the whole ordeal, I had a new respect for nurses and all those that work in childrens pediatrics.....just take it day by day and we are praying for you


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2011)

Nothing tugs harder at the heart than when your child is not well. I hope she is soon on the road to recovery badfish and this becomes a distant memory.


----------



## agartner (Nov 3, 2011)

My thoughts are with you badfish.  Wife and i lived at the pedi icu on several occasions for several open heart surgeries for our daughter.  Aint easy just doesnt sum it up.  Keep the faith.  Praying for a speedy recovery for your daughter.  Shes in good hands at chop.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 3, 2011)

Sending good wishes and prayers your way Badfish.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 3, 2011)

Wishing you the best BF.  This puts all my first world problems in perspective my friend.  I am without power right now, but how important is it?  Not very.


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 4, 2011)

All of this good hearth.com energy coming our way sure feels nice.  Thanks all-unfortunately due to scheduling (as you can imagine there is a lot of demand for pediatric surgeons with such a skillset) Lil Badfish might have to spend Christmas in the hospital recovering (the surgery is scheduled for December 21st unless something earlier opens up) but as far as we're concerned, having this thing out and not having to worry about it anymore will be the best Christmas gift ever, even if its not the way we planned to spend her first Christmas.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 5, 2011)

Missing this Christmas will be OK. There will be many more.


----------

